# River Raisin



## Westsidesfury

How's everyone doing on this fine day? So I've heard very few reports on this river in my lifetime and live relatively close. Any who have ever put effort into this river I'd like to here from. What species are in there and do they thrive or are the numbers small? 
Thanks Westside


----------



## Raylaser

Westsidesfury said:


> How's everyone doing on this fine day? So I've heard very few reports on this river in my lifetime and live relatively close. Any who have ever put effort into this river I'd like to here from. What species are in there and do they thrive or are the numbers small?
> Thanks Westside


Hey West, nice smallies in this river system. I like to fish them with twister-tail jigs and other bass baits. Seem to do well near spillways. There are the other river fish to be found as well but no eyes (probably do to the dams in the area). If you live close it's a good place to wet a line or two!


----------



## Solaba84

I live in Monroe and also fish the river via wading. You can have some good days with smallies and pike. Not a giant, but still fun. My personal best SMB from river raisin is 17" and 30" pike. A pike that size seems to be pretty rare. Usually see them quite a bit smaller


----------



## Westsidesfury

Ah sounds cool guys I have a huge arsenal of custom bucktails and tubes that will probably do well there. I will wade when I go. Also it's good there are pike too because that is my favorite catch. Wade in Monroe a good spot?


----------



## bradym54

Raylaser said:


> Hey West, nice smallies in this river system. I like to fish them with twister-tail jigs and other bass baits. Seem to do well near spillways. There are the other river fish to be found as well but no eyes (probably do to the dams in the area). If you live close it's a good place to wet a line or two!


There is a few walleyes in there just not any in great numbers that I have found *YET.*


----------



## Solaba84

Westsidesfury said:


> Ah sounds cool guys I have a huge arsenal of custom bucktails and tubes that will probably do well there. I will wade when I go. Also it's good there are pike too because that is my favorite catch. Wade in Monroe a good spot?


I've done well behind the library off M-50 as well as at the Korean War memorial park. For smallies I've done well with tubes and small baby 1-minus. I've got pike on rat'l trap and poppers. I've also caught rock bass and small SMB using twister tails


----------



## raisinrat

In the Raisin you have three main Speices you will catch. Rock Bass, Smallmouth Bass, and Channel Catfish. Crappies and Sunfish can be had but I will not give up my spots for those . You will see seasonal visit in high numbers from Suckers and White Bass.

For Smallmouth I would spend my time from Grape Dam down to the Port of Monroe. White Twister Tails, 3/16oz compact spinnerbaits, Bandit 200 crank baits and Zoom Super Fluke Jr. are all I need to catch smallies during the wading season. The upper river in lenawee county can be good but you must do your home work and be willing to hike in the woods for the best spots

Rock Bass see Smallmouth baits and repeat.

Channel Catfish I like to fish in the Dundee Area. Cut bait fished on the bottom in the cool water times. As the water worms I will drift cut bait and or chicken liver similar to what you would do while center pin fishing.

Pike see the whole river system. If you want to locate the largest pike in the system you need learn where the cooler water is in the summer months. I have caught pike above 32 inches but they aren't very common. In the monroe area you are going to be hard pressed to find legal size pike.

Now with the dam projects being completed we could see some things adjust in the future. One of the major problems right now on the river is Ag runoff. It keeps the water turbidity up and it helps to get the temp above 70 to 80 degrees at times. 

The reproduction rate in the river is among the highest recorded in the state for Smallmouth Bass. But at the same time the river tends to lag behind about 1 inch in growth from the rest of the state. I can account for this due to very high summer water temps not for the lack of food this river is full of life.


----------



## Westsidesfury

You're knowledge of this river is very vast my friend hence your name haha. Thanks for the knowledge. Fishermen helping fishermen is what its about!


----------



## Westsidesfury

The thing is what Im really looking for is a river with good catch rates I can make short films about. I have interest in video and I would like to integrate that with my passion. The Huron is not very good for this sort of thing.


----------



## Raylaser

Westsidesfury said:


> You're knowledge of this river is very vast my friend hence your name haha. Thanks for the knowledge. Fishermen helping fishermen is what its about!


Like Westside said - Raisin, you are a vast knowledge of info for this river system and that's what these forums are about (IMHO)ne_eye:


----------



## raisinrat

Westsidesfury said:


> The thing is what Im really looking for is a river with good catch rates I can make short films about. I have interest in video and I would like to integrate that with my passion. The Huron is not very good for this sort of thing.



This segment was shot in 45 mins or so. We had plenty of fish catching for the show after being in the river for 15 mins but we can't have it all in one spot. Lol






I got plans to head back to my home town and river for a day here this spring just to chill out and fish and have a few Monroe original chilli dogs.


----------



## Westsidesfury

With your guys information so far I've gotten my first smallie out of an hour of fishing! Id say it was 13" or 14"


----------



## Solaba84

Nice job guy. That's one of my favorite spots. Pretty shallow even by the dam but be careful because the center has a deep spot at the dam


----------



## Solaba84




----------



## Solaba84

Got these 2 behind the library


----------



## Westsidesfury

Pretty cool man Im going to try under the bridge and behind the library next time.


----------



## brownitsdown84

Some rasin fish so far
View attachment 78359

View attachment 78360

View attachment 78361

View attachment 78362

View attachment 78363


----------



## brownitsdown84

Some rasin fish so far
View attachment 78359

View attachment 78360

View attachment 78361

View attachment 78362

View attachment 78363


----------



## Raylaser

raisinrat said:


> This segment was shot in 45 mins or so. We had plenty of fish catching for the show after being in the river for 15 mins but we can't have it all in one spot. Lol
> 
> http://youtu.be/KKGuklBSN4U
> 
> I got plans to head back to my home town and river for a day here this spring just to chill out and fish and have a few Monroe original chilli dogs.


Hey Raisinrat, given your vast knowledge of this river system, what's your opinion about eating fish from the Raisin? I've only done C&R there because of some info about the water quality and wasn't sure if the fish were tainted. Any thoughts about this from the Raisin River Jedi Master!!?? :help:


----------



## raisinrat

Raylaser said:


> Hey Raisinrat, given your vast knowledge of this river system, what's your opinion about eating fish from the Raisin? I've only done C&R there because of some info about the water quality and wasn't sure if the fish were tainted. Any thoughts about this from the Raisin River Jedi Master!!?? :help:



If you are fishing down near the power plant and factory areas I would limit the amount you eat. Make sure all of the fat, red and belly meat is removed from the fish you are eat. For up in the river for fish that live in the system just follow the state guidelines.

I use to take limits of rock bass out all year long for my dad. And he is just fine. I would keep a pile here and there also.


----------



## Raylaser

Thanks Raisin!! As always good info from you!! Thanks for being one of the good guys on these threads who's not afraid to dispense good quality intel. It's much appreciated by those of us who have limited opportunities to get out and fish due to work and family commitments (family is more important than fishing but work is a necessary evil to supply the money for both family and fishing, LOL!). Actually I am blessed, I love my job but have to work so I can play. Thanks again brother!


----------



## WarWolf263

Hey guys, Newbie to the site here. So far I've read some quality info, but there is one answer that still eludes me: are there any good spots to fly fish for carp here in the Monroe area? I've only lived here for about 8 Months, and the only fishing I've done is from a boat. Don't get me wrong, jigging for Walleye is fun and all, but I was born and raised on the banks of a small creek, and have always shore fished. Now that I'm settled up here, I want to start finding some good fly fishing spots on the bank for carp and trout.


----------



## raisinrat

WarWolf263 said:


> Hey guys, Newbie to the site here. So far I've read some quality info, but there is one answer that still eludes me: are there any good spots to fly fish for carp here in the Monroe area? I've only lived here for about 8 Months, and the only fishing I've done is from a boat. Don't get me wrong, jigging for Walleye is fun and all, but I was born and raised on the banks of a small creek, and have always shore fished. Now that I'm settled up here, I want to start finding some good fly fishing spots on the bank for carp and trout.


 Do you have access to a boat? If not I got two areas I can send you to for wade fishing for them on lake Erie. PM me.


----------



## WarWolf263

Okay. PM Sent. Thanks!


----------



## bradym54

33 incher from 2 days ago


----------



## Westsidesfury

Sweet pike im hoping to get into some.


----------



## WarWolf263

I'm actually just getting ready to head out. Gotta go buy a new set of waders first, then I'll be off. Day one of my fishing weekend is starting! With any luck, I'll have a few photos for ya'll.


----------



## brownitsdown84

WarWolf263 said:


> I'm actually just getting ready to head out. Gotta go buy a new set of waders first, then I'll be off. Day one of my fishing weekend is starting! With any luck, I'll have a few photos for ya'll.



Hey war wolf are you going this evening? I was planning on heading out too if you want to meet up. I'll be out all weekend shoot me a pm if you want to fish


----------



## Westsidesfury

Im probably going soon again to try and get some numbers this time.


----------



## WarWolf263

brownitsdown84 said:


> Hey war wolf are you going this evening? I was planning on heading out too if you want to meet up. I'll be out all weekend shoot me a pm if you want to fish


PM Sent.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Any of you that fished today get any? I saw someone get a small pike. Wish it was me I got skunked this time.


----------



## WarWolf263

Westsidesfury said:


> Any of you that fished today get any? I saw someone get a small pike. Wish it was me I got skunked this time.


I caught 2 smallies. This is the only one I managed to get a photo of though. Caught on a Roostertail


----------



## WarWolf263

I'm probably heading back out again today. Hoping those roostertails will continue to bring me a bit of luck.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Pretty cool dude. Keep us posted!


----------



## WarWolf263

Well, busted out behind the library, so i headed farther downstream on into downtown. Managed to hook a 10 in. largemouth, but the damn thing spit the hook right as I got him next to me. And I managed to loose a good roostertail.


----------



## raisinrat

Can someone take me a water temp in the current somewhere trying to plan what day I am going to come down and fish


----------



## fishfray

Not sure if this will help but the maumee is at 63 degrees today


----------



## Kelly Johnson

raisinrat said:


> Can someone take me a water temp in the current somewhere trying to plan what day I am going to come down and fish


Give it another week or so, Just.
I did that same trip last Saturday and we landed 4 total.
We didn't try that hard but they're not quite there yet.


----------



## SL80

I caught a couple of decent smallies this weekend wading near Tecumseh. I also drove around a little in Manchester looking for access points, but I didn't find any good places to park and get into the river. Does anyone here ever fish in that area?


----------



## raisinrat

fishfray said:


> Not sure if this will help but the maumee is at 63 degrees today



Thank you yes that helps me very much !!!! I can pick my date now. Only thing is the date I should go down I can't we have a walleye tourney that weekend I am running up here lake st clair. we still have opening if anyone wants to come and try there hand. Grrrrr........


----------

